# Domestic Coffee - Types and Storage



## rozel (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi - my first post.

Just bought a Delonghi ECAM22.110.B Magnifica S Automatic coffee machine and getting to grips with it as my first Bean to Cup machine.

I bought several packs of coffee beans to try but have a few questions please given my noobyness 😀 I'd like to try several of these coffees without having to use a full pack between makes which in my mind raises some queries: -



Obviously I must let the current beans placed in the beans container empty before trying a different type of bean. What is the best way to do this without damaging the machine? And how would I know that there are no traces of the previous bean inside the machine which might affect the flavour?


There is a Pre-Ground Coffee funnel in my machine and may try this at a later date to to taste the difference. I know how to use it but can I be assured that there will be no traces of the previous been used and that it will not affect the subsequent bean afterwards


Does the automatic rinsing system, after pressing the 0n/Off button to off, take care of 1. & 2. above?


Last but not least - I have a very nice "Starbucks" ceramic sealable storage jar lying around - it looks lovely. I bought some Starbucks beans which have come with sealable packs. Would emptying an opened pack of these beans into this jar reduce the flavour? I ask because I have a feeling these storage jars are meant for ground coffee and of course you are unable to reduce the quantity of air inside unlike a "pack"


Hope someone can point me in the right direction - thanks in anticipation


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

1. You will hear the grinder noise change when it is empty. This will not cause any damage to the machine. You will not be able to clear the machine entirely of any retained ground. You will just need to make a few coffees and accept they will at first be a combination of new and old.

2. Don't waste your money on preground. The only reason I would use this is if you want to make a decaf late at night and you have a hopper full of regular beans.

3. No.

4. I am not sure what you mean by reduce flavour. Any method of bean storage whereby you can reduce exposure to fresh air and the beans oxidising you is almost certainly better than leaving them in the bag. I'd use it if you already have it.

Some other pointers about b2c. Do not use dark and oily roasts as this will cause problems with the machine. Equally you will likely find light roasts to be disappointing. If you wish to buy from independent coffee roasters then get in touch with them, tell them you use a b2c machine and ask for a recommendation. If I were you I'd be looking at medium and medium dark roasts (as above not oily) roasts and most likely blends.

David


----------



## rozel (Sep 15, 2021)

Thank you @BlackCatCoffee that was quick and extremely informative for me 😁 Yes I did read up a bit on which coffee beans to avoid before ordering.

The one I'm trying right now is Starbucks Blonde Expresso Roast - only made 1 expresso so far so machine not bedded in yet.

I have waiting in the wings: -



LavAzza


illy Classico


Not sure what they'll bring to the table, but I have to try them. Would welcome any others to try here in UK.

BTW just tried to make my first Cappucino - thought I'd try 1 double expresso topped up with nice creamy semi-skimmed milk. Yuck! Milk came out really diluted with water. I did have a thermometer in the frothing jug but whilst it started nice and creamy/frothy, by the time it came up to temp, the spout seemed to just dispense hot water. Not sure what I'm doing wrong but hey-ho - the joys of being a noob hihi

Edit Oh I forgot to ask - why do you not recommend ground coffee using this machine? I thought it would be better to use what ground coffee we have using the Delonghi rather than a caffitiere? We don't drink decaf


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@rozel Do yourself a huge "flavour favour" and try some freshly roasted coffee from our advertisers @BlackCatCoffeehas given you some great advice, perhaps you should start your journey there.

P.S. Pre-ground coffee from the supermarket is really only fit for the bin, or guests you don't like.


----------



## rozel (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks @DavecUK much appreciated. I'm still confused about the thoughts regarding ground coffee though. My ground coffee is not "supermarket" quality, rather from a very well known and respected delecatesan / cafe. I shall of course try it in my new machine but can you explain why ground coffee isn't recommended, as this seems to be the overwhelming opinion of those who I have asked, just so I understand please?

I shall PM you regarding your thoughts on coffees to try - hope you don't mind 🙂


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

rozel said:


> Thanks @DavecUK much appreciated. I'm still confused about the thoughts regarding ground coffee though. My ground coffee is not "supermarket" quality, rather from a very well known and respected delecatesan / cafe. I shall of course try it in my new machine but can you explain why ground coffee isn't recommended, as this seems to be the overwhelming opinion of those who I have asked, just so I understand please?
> 
> I shall PM you regarding your thoughts on coffees to try - hope you don't mind 🙂


 Air is the enemy of coffee. A process called oxidation will degrade fresh coffee from the moment it has been roasted. You need to keep your coffee sealed in an air tight container with the minimum amount of air within it in order to keep it fresh.

When you grind coffee it suddenly has a much larger surface area and it is much easier for oxidation to take place and for all your lovely coffee flavour to disperse.

Ground coffee starts to degrade almost immediately, it doesn't really matter how great it is in the first place if it is preground and sat in a bag for a few weeks it isn't going to be a patch on the fresh stuff!


----------



## rozel (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks - much appreciated.


----------

